# ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP Driver?



## cperry62905 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey all, i've been looking all over the net for this, I need to update my driver because my current one is giving me a few software conflicts, please let me know if you've seen one? much appreciated, thanks!

- Chris


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP driver for XP (Oct2004)
http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/231/231474.htm
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/38947

ATI Radeon DNA-drivers 3.6.5.1 (Jan2005)
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=977
"Publisher Description: New DNA drivers have been released. These are modified/hacked ATI Catalyst drivers, use them at your own risk. The drivers have been optimized with two things in mind, better Image Quality and more/stable frames per second when compared to the Beta Catalyst drivers from ATI."


----------



## cperry62905 (Oct 6, 2005)

wow... thanks!! i called ATI and they said nothing from their site will work with Toshibas, in the Radeon family, or something like that, so this mod will be perfect!!! I'm going to download it and let you know if i need anymore help??? thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Kazuki13 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm about to try these out. I have the same graphics card in my Toshiba Sattelite notebook. Having problems with it, and it appears to be software. Now I find out there's little support for it.

Thanks for the links, I hope they work for me.

EDIT: For me, the DNA driver was not a good choice for the games I run on this laptop. Currently downloading the one from Driver Guide.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post back and let us know which driver works, if any. I'm sure there are other Toshiba users who would appreciate a good link. :smile:


----------



## orlando valverd (Jul 1, 2009)

hello all, I've been looking all over the net drivers ati i redeon mobiliti 9000igp not in favor of carriers let me know


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are the ATi Radeon 9000 drivers from the website of AMD.


----------

